
Robots to take 50% of our jobs by 2050 and outperform humans at almost anything - thecryof
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/robots-to-take-50-jobs-7363442
======
pr0ph3t
Who will buy the things robots are going to produce?

